# English paper piecing for Katskitten



## Debbie in Wa (Dec 28, 2007)

After your entry on the other paper piecing I thought of how you and others out there might like to try one of my versions of using hexagons, paper piecing, and applique. With this method you can play around with different sashings and cornerstones, or whatever comes to mind. In my method I use a firmer non fusible interfacing instead of the paper. I take my fabric and baste around the edges, just to hold in place. Once done I press to get sharp corners. I choose a background block size and center my center hexagon on top and pin in place. Do the rest of the blocks the same way. I take to my machine and you can do any stitch that you want. You can do any thread that you want. With this method, I do not take out the interfacing as it really does not ad bulk to the block.
Here is a couple of pics for you to see. There are so many things you can do with them.
Any questions, feel free to ask. I can even show you step by step pics if that helps.

http://i909.photobucket.com/albums/ac295/browns71280/100_1362_zps7fc94c77.jpg

http://i909.photobucket.com/albums/ac295/browns71280/100_1361_zpsc5f7df7c.jpg


----------



## Katskitten (Aug 5, 2010)

OK some of this is making a little more sense..  I like your piece with the butterfly. 
One question, Is the hexagon sewed on top of a lighter fabric in that example or is that white fabric the interfacing you are using? 
I could use more pictures about these examples though.
At least that way I could do something by machine. My hands would not hold up to doing anything like this at all. 

Elaine


----------



## Debbie in Wa (Dec 28, 2007)

I have been gone for the last couple of days and now I need to charge the batteries in the camera. I should have some pics for you by the end of the week. I didn't want you to feel like I forgot.


----------



## Debbie in Wa (Dec 28, 2007)

These are the supplies that you will need to do this project:
Background fabric
medium weight interfacing, non fusible
fabric template - 3/8 inches larger than hexagon used
scissors/ hoop/ floss
http://i909.photobucket.com/albums/ac295/browns71280/100_1385_zps1eb0ebdb.jpg

Step One
On interfacing, mark both sizes of hexagon and on fabric mark lightly the larger size hexagon.
http://i909.photobucket.com/albums/ac295/browns71280/100_1386_zps4c72a20a.jpg

Step Two
On light box or window, align the larger hexagon shapes and pin into place. Trace your embroidery design onto the fabric making sure to stay within the smaller hexagon. Once done, place into hoop, if desired, and stitch away.
http://i909.photobucket.com/albums/ac295/browns71280/100_1388_zps68140240.jpg

Step Three
Once the embroidery is done, cut both the fabric and interfacing out on the larger hexagon lines. Fold back the fabric and cut the Interfacing on the smaller hexagon lines.
http://i909.photobucket.com/albums/ac295/browns71280/100_1389_zpsc2e2fcbd.jpg

Step Four
Fold fabric over against interfacing and tack down in place, going all around the shape. 
Cut you background block out, depending on what size you want for your block. Fold in twice half and finger press the edges
http://i909.photobucket.com/albums/ac295/browns71280/100_1390_zpsce9ad0b4.jpg

Step Five
Fold the hexagon in half and lightly finger press. Align the center of the hexagon onto the block matching the fold lines of the block and hexagon. Make sure the point of the hexagon is also aligned with the fold of the block.
http://i909.photobucket.com/albums/ac295/browns71280/100_1393_zps02e41046.jpg

Once the center hexagon is in place you can now add the rest of the hexagons as you pin into place. Now you are ready to machine applique.


----------



## Katskitten (Aug 5, 2010)

OK now I think I understand a bit more.
Don't feel bad about not getting back right away. I don't always get to the forum as much as I used to. 
Elaine


----------



## stef (Sep 14, 2002)

Definitely like picture no. 2 with the butterfly in the center. 

Kind of a sucker for embroidery and the color red. Nice! **


----------

